# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [sPvP] Anyone?

## Cepheus

Wesh, je fais un nouveau post sur la partie du jeu qui me semble la moins représentée dans la guilde actuellement : le sPvP !

J'avais essayé de faire du sPvP régulièrement avec une ancienne guilde mais l'état du jeu à l'époque rendait les choses inacceptable. Cependant, depuis les dernières mise à jours, je trouve que le sPvP est dans un état correct maintenant (custom arena, tournois 1 round avec plusieurs cartes...). Dans ce contexte, je serais plutôt motivé pour refaire une tentative de sPvP en équipe régulièrement avec une équipe fixe si possible.

J'en viens enfin au sujet de mon post, il y a t'il des personnes comme moi intéressé par le sPvP et motivé pour faire en faire en équipe de façon régulière ?

Bisous !

EDIT : Sachant qu'il faut être 5 pour pouvoir faire du tournois  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais ce serait sympa effectivement. Dans l'idée c'est quoi l'équipe "type" en tournoi ?

----------


## Cepheus

Aucune idée  ::):  L'idée serait de tester, d'expérimenter aussi !

En général il y a des roamers (qui se promène et qui cap), des bunkers (qui reste sur un point et qui meurt jamais), des supports (aide ses potes de différentes façons)...

----------


## Hasunay

Bon alors je viendrais avec mon nécro :D

----------


## meiKo

L'équipe type? Il suffit de voir la compo de l'équipe qui a gagné le tournoi ce dimanche!
- Un gardien : bunker > spé bunker http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fUAQ...TWyssZN+Y9xuBA
- Un nécro : roamer/support > spé condi/crit http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...7;2hoHAhoHA2Fr
- Un rôdeur : bunker/support > spé spirit http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...7;2Rk06Rk061FY
- Un assassin : roamer > spé gank http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fYAQ...TRyisFNoYZxsAA
- Un guerrier : roamer/support > spé stun

Dans la théorie il y a bien les 3 types bunker, support et roamer mais dans la pratique le support est demandé a un peu tout le monde en fonction des évènements. Le mieux étant de joué sur un vocal pour une bonne réactivité.
Si j'avais plus de temps de jeu ça me tenterai mais bon... après ça dépends de la fréquence à laquelle vous comptez jouer :;):

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai pas un énorme temps de jeu non plus mais il demande une équipe régulière pas une équipe de nolife donc ça devrait être bon  :^_^:

----------


## meiKo

Ben en fonction de la fréquence et du temps à consacrer j'aurais peut être un rôdeur spé spirit de dispo  :;):  Par contre faudra que je fouille des affaires pour trouver un micro :S

----------


## dragou

> L'équipe type? Il suffit de voir la compo de l'équipe qui a gagné le tournoi ce dimanche!
> - Un gardien : bunker > spé bunker http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fUAQ...TWyssZN+Y9xuBA
> - Un nécro : roamer/support > spé condi/crit http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...7;2hoHAhoHA2Fr
> - Un rôdeur : bunker/support > spé spirit http://intothemists.com/calc/?build=...7;2Rk06Rk061FY
> - Un assassin : roamer > spé gank http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fYAQ...TRyisFNoYZxsAA
> - Un guerrier : roamer/support > spé stun
> 
> Dans la théorie il y a bien les 3 types bunker, support et roamer mais dans la pratique le support est demandé a un peu tout le monde en fonction des évènements. Le mieux étant de joué sur un vocal pour une bonne réactivité.
> Si j'avais plus de temps de jeu ça me tenterai mais bon... après ça dépends de la fréquence à laquelle vous comptez jouer


Le war spé stun??? Ou pas quoi, il était à la candy hammer et à l'arc donc pas spé stun du tout...

De plus ce n'est pas l'équipe qui a gagné le tournoi qui est la meilleure  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Ok pas war spé stun mais war spé anti rôdeur spirit  :;):  Il as des hard CC alors que le rôdeur n'a pas de stun breaker et le F1 de l'arc pour tuer les esprits en quelques secondes. Tu la nommerais comment cette spé? ^^

Ce n'est pas la meilleure compo mais on y retrouve tout de même une bonne partie des meilleurs builds du moment. L'ingé est très utilisé par exemple aussi.

----------


## Cepheus

Au niveau de la fréquence, je peux proposer une soirée par semaine pour commencer. On peut voir plus si ça marche bien ou si on a assez de personnes. Personnellement je joue surtout voleur, j'ai un build dans la veine de celui qui a été posté plus haut. Epée/dague buff stealer.

----------


## Rhusehus

Dispo !

S'il vous manque qqun je suis connecté régulièrement et souvent dispo pour du pvp, et je peut jouer a peu près n'importe quoi ça me dérange pas ( j'ai huit slot de perso et je joue toutes les classes en pvp, mais je les jouent toutes mal  ::ninja::  )

Demandez Keen Kebab, ça m'intéresse.  :;):

----------


## Pulse

Dispo aussi en tant que Mesmer ou War, mais je préfère le Mesmer quand même ! Hésitez pas à me whisp si besoin !
Pseudo Ingame : Adriya Rage ou Evy Rage

----------


## meiKo

Etant donné le nerf du build spirit du ranger, il faudra que je cherche un autre build viable avant de me lancer dans cette aventure...

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça a été nerfé comment ? J'ai pas fait gaffe à ça.

----------


## Hasunay

> Etant donné le nerf du build spirit du ranger, il faudra que je cherche un autre build viable avant de me lancer dans cette aventure...


D'ailleurs au passage je trouve ce nerf complétement injustifié, surtout vu l’espérance de vie d'un spirit ... J'ai toujours considéré l’esprit comme une sous-bannière qui est lui-même un sous-cri, le build était considéré OP en spvp seulement parce que les gens ne prenaient pas la peine de dépop les esprits et quitte à faire un nerf autant le faire exclusivement en spvp, je crois n'avoir jamais vu un rôdeur utiliser les esprits en donjon ...

----------


## meiKo

Dans le groupe opti dps en donjon le esprit du froid est souvent utilisé car il rajoute à tout le groupe 7% de dégâts.

----------


## Cepheus

Alors nous sommes bien 5 volontaires jusque là :

HasunaymeiKoPulseRhusehusMa propre personne

Ce que je vous propose c'est de choisir un soir de la semaine qui convient avec les disponibilités de chacun, puis d'essayer d'essayer se retrouver régulièrement ce soir là. En revanche, il faut être 5 le dit soir sinon on ne pourra rien faire. Qu'en pensez vous ?

Pour ma part cette semaine ça va être chaud, pour la suite je pourrais me libérer a priori n'importe quel soir de la semaine.

----------


## meiKo

Perso je suis dispo Lundi soir, Mardi soir (Jeudi à partir d'octobre) ou Mercredi soir mais comme je l'ai dit plus tôt faut que je teste si le build spirit est toujours viable et si ce n'est pas le cas il faut que trouve un autre build... mais bon on verra ça d'ici qu'on trouve une 1ère date.

----------


## Hasunay

Peu importe le jour tant que c'est après 20h30 et avant 01h  :^_^:

----------


## meiKo

Bon ben le build spirit à l'air encore viable  :;):  dit moi quand vous voulez faire un 1er try  :;):

----------


## Maderone

C'est pas un peu méga chiant un build spirit ?

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve que si, personnellement.

----------


## meiKo

Chiant à jouer contre ou avec? :D parce que c'est un des meilleurs build 1vs1 du moment et un des rares builds viables du rôdeur en ce moment aussi.

----------


## Maderone

Non, ok, mais je m'en fiche que ça soit fort ou pas. Je parle en terme de gameplay pour le rôdeur lui même. A jouer comme ça, tu t'emmerdes pas un poil ?
J'ai testé vite fait le rôdeur à un moment et j'ai trouvé les sorts d'armes très dépendant de la situation. J'en ai conclus que les utilitaires devaient faire l'intérêt de la classe. Donc je vois pas très bien comment on peut s'amuser si on remplace tous ces utilitaires par des passifs en quelque sorte.

----------


## Nessou

Si tu veux t'amuser faut pas jouer rôdeur.  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

Moi gagner mes 1vs1 ça me plait et ça m'amuse  ::P: 
Sinon niveau gameplay avant je jouais spé Pet avec des signets... c'était aussi des utilitaires passifs. Hormis les pièges ya pas grand chose d'actif côté ranger. J'ai testé mais j'ai trouvé que tu passais ton temps à mettre des pièges au sol... pas vraiment passionnant :D.
Je préfère me concentrer sur mes compétences d'armes, gérer mes esquives et essayer de rendre mon pet utile  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais de toutes façon le rodeur à été foiré sur pas mal de point. Le plus "fun" pour moi avec le rodeur c'est la spé regen.




> et essayer de rendre mon pet utile


Ah mais c'est pas possible ça ^^

----------


## Cepheus

Il nous faudrait les disponibilités de Pulse et Rhusehus histoire que l'on puisse décider d'une date  ::):

----------


## Pulse

Désolé pour cette semaine je n'ai pas eu le temps de me connecter mais dimanche je devrais pouvoir jouer normalement ! J'ai pas encore mes disponibilités pour la semaine prochaine malheureusement !

----------


## Rhusehus

Je devrai être dispo dimanche soir aussi dans ce cas. Et je pourrais être dispo environ 1 soir sur 2 dans la semaine. On fera le point si on arrive a s'attraper dimanche soir !  ::):

----------


## meiKo

Dimanche c'est mission de guilde chez les cpc :S

----------


## Maderone

Z'avez qu'à faire ça Dimanche matin  ::ninja::

----------


## Rhusehus

On pourrais peut être profiter de la mission de guilde pour se regrouper après, en général ça dure 1h et quelque non ? Faut voir qui se lève tôt le lundi...

----------


## meiKo

Ça finit en générale vers 22h30 perso ça me va d’enchaîner avec du sPvP pour un first try.

----------


## Cepheus

Je suis dispo cette semaine ensuite ça va être un peu chaud pour moi pour 2 semaines suivantes à partir du samedi 21.

----------


## Lanilor

Je remonte ce sujet pour vous informer qu'avec le Barbarian Raid Club on va lancer de temps en temps des soirées sPVP.
Même si l'idée de départ c'est de progresser dans la gestion des combats au niveau individuel ou en groupe pour le RAID, comme toutes les activités des barbarians, c'est ouvert à tous les canards. 

La première soirée aura lieu ce mardi 28 janvier à partir de 21H. 
Pas de programme particulier pour cette première, on verra ce qu'on fait en fonction de notre nombre et de nos envies (tournois, jeu libre entre nous sur un serveur vide...).

----------


## purEcontact

> Je remonte ce sujet pour vous informer qu'avec le Barbarian Raid Club on va lancer de temps en temps des soirées sPVP.


Février 2013  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

La participation des cadors du sPvP serait d'ailleurs appréciée  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Tu rigoles ? Pourtrer du noob toute la soirée ? Bien sûr que je viens  ::o:  !

----------


## ergonomic

il dit ça et il va spam son 2 dague ...  (bon je cherche une spé tanky pour pas crever sur son BS  ::P:  )

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem, si y a pas de file et des canards, je viens vous emmerder  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Dispo tant que je farm pas des golds.  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

dispo aussi si j'ai pas d'imprévu. On pourra expérimenter le sPvP aquatique hein lanilor  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

En fait, ma participation sera limité, puisque généralement j'ai l'impossibilité de jouer à GW2 de 18h à 23h à cause du lag. Étrangement, j'en ai pas aujourd'hui, donc espérons que ça sera pareil demain. Sinon je ne ferai que regarder.

----------


## meiKo

J'essayerai de me libérer demain soir pour vous rejoindre  :;):  vu que ce soir je ne vais pas en Raid.

----------


## Pulse

Je serais surement la aussi avec ma mesmer !

----------


## Maderone

> J'essayerai de me libérer demain soir pour vous rejoindre  vu que ce soir je ne vais pas en Raid.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/85c51ff...aea541bdef.jpg



Fuyez...

----------


## ergonomic

> En fait, ma participation sera limité, puisque généralement j'ai l'impossibilité de jouer à GW2 de 18h à 23h à cause du lag. Étrangement, j'en ai pas aujourd'hui, donc espérons que ça sera pareil demain. Sinon je ne ferai que regarder.


avoue t'as peur de notre impact de folie avec tygra !

----------


## Ptit gras

L'impact de ma connexion est à peu près aussi violent que le sien  ::'(:

----------


## Sephil

Vous avez essayé VPN4gamers ?

Perso je peux plus m'en passer en soirée/week end sur GW2.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas une question de VPN chez moi  ::):

----------


## Tynril

A tous les canards qui ont des soucis de lag en soiree, et specialement ceux pour qui un VPN corrige le soucis: pourriez-vous me faire parvenir un log PingPlotter pris pendant que ca lag ?

Le detail de comment faire est la : https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post173241 Envoyez moi un MP pour avoir mon mail et m'envoyer le fichier.

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Moi par contre quand j'avais un VPN ça marchait... Alors peut être que ça pourrait fonctionner !

----------


## Maderone

Bon grâce à Sephil et son VPN, enfin je crois, j'ai pu jouer dans de bonnes conditions. 
Merci ! 
Soirée très sympa en tout cas. On a bien ri et rigolé. On s'est même marré parfois.

----------


## Sephil

Vous êtes pas des canards, vous êtes tous des lamas ! Surtout Ivanoff avec son necro et Barti et ses builds "je gagne en faisant mourir l'adversaire d'ennui"  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que tu meurs quand même au bout du compte  ::lol::

----------


## meiKo

Yep soirée sympa! J'ai bien aimé joué contre et avec des builds pas classiques du tout. J'ai pas l'habitude! et c'est pas mal du tout!
Normalement je connais les builds types et je sais plus ou moins comment jouer contre eux mais là... c'était assez différent on va dire  ::): 
Après je suis pas trop fan du 8vs8 mais vu que c'était presque que du full canards je ne suis bien marré.

----------


## ergonomic

Le passage en 1 V 1 de fin de soirée était bien marrant. Moi qui avait fait 2 match de spvp jusque là (j'étais en core lapin rang 1)... C'est sur que ça donne plus envie dans ces conditions que comme j'avais test tout seul avec des lama de pu ou ya que des spé ivanoff  ::P: 

Sephil : barti il a joué une spé de bourrin avec son ingé sans la tête de condo quand même. (par contre son war stunlock-100 lames :D)

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'était chouette  ::lol:: 
Et je confirme mon amour pour les trébuchets et les canons !

----------


## Nessou

Dommage que je n'ai pu rester longtemps, au moins ça m'aura fait une daily rapide avec tous ces freekills.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Faut qu'on se rebatte sans lag meiko ! T'étais un peu le roi du spvp aux event de Max, tout le monde te vénérait !

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a-t-il quelqu'un de vivant dans cette section ? Depuis le 15, faire des tournois est devenu vachement intéressant niveau gain de points, et vu comme tout plein de nouveaux arrivent en spvp, le niveau a pas mal baissé.

On pourrait faire des malheurs en spvp avec une équipe canard  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

je serais partant si une équipe canard se créer en sPvP  ::):

----------


## Leybi

On en a fait un peu à 5 puis 4 dimanche soir et c'était très chouette. Partant aussi !

----------


## Tynril

Ouais, j'ai bien aimé notre session de dimanche ! A refaire.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

La proposition, c'est une équipe plus ou moins fixe ou c'est juste pour savoir qui est-ce qui aime faire un peu de sPvP à l'occasion ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour ma part, c'est surtout pour savoir qui mp quand je suis en spvp et que je veux me faire quelques tournois. Bon, évidemment, cette semaine qui commence va être hyper chargée pour moi donc je vais même pas pouvoir participer à ma propre proposition, mais pour la suite, si ça tente des gens ...  :;):

----------


## Pulse

Je suis toujours up pour du pvp ! Je suis aussi partant si une petite équipe plus ou moins fixe se crée  ::):

----------


## Skiant

C'est accessible pour un mec qui n'a jamais touché-au sPvP et qui n'aime pas la compétition ?

----------


## Tynril

Je suis dans ton cas, Skiant, et franchement c'est sympa. Je me suis bien marré même lorsque l'on perdait. Faut juste pas trop rager.

----------


## SteackHC

Je suis aussi partant pour quelques parties!

----------


## Maderone

Prévenez moi si je suis dispo, je viendrai peut être.

----------


## Sephil

> Prévenez moi si je suis dispo, je viendrai peut être.


Fake!  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

Fake, Sephil s'est inscrit sur cpc! (Enelyah)

----------


## Sephil

Ca fait plus d'un an maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Cepheus

Je m'y suis remis ces derniers temps et c'est effectivement vraiment sympa maintenant. Si vous êtes en sPvP et que je suis connecté faites moi signe  ::):

----------


## lPyl

> Fake, Sephil s'est inscrit sur cpc! (Enelyah)


Sephil et Ys ici?  ::o: 

(Folie speaking.)

Sinon y a des gens qui font du sPvP régulièrement ici? Ca me manque un peu de fufu dans tout les sens.

----------


## Sephil

T'as relancé GW2 sans prévenir ? :D

Gogo appeler Lana et Ireni et on tn direct. ^^

----------


## lPyl

Bah je l'ai mis à jour y a pas très longtemps dans un instant de faiblesse :D.

Edit: mais ouais je referais bien un peu de tournois pour le fun  ::): . 

Mais le niveau est plutôt plus ou moins élevé qu'avant?

----------


## Sephil

En gros depuis que t'as quitté le niveau a sacrément augmenté, aussi bien en hotjoin qu'en tournoi, les mauvais se lassaient assez vite, et il ne restait plus que des gros farmeurs.

Mais le dernier patch a complètement changé la donne, y a des joueurs qui ne faisaient jamais ou quasiment jamais de PvP qui débarquent pour tester le nouveau système de rewards.
Du coup avec cette augmentation énorme de population PvP, ça a rendu leur matchmaking (qui était devenu assez efficace) un peu (très ?) foireux. Il parait qu'ils sont en train de l'améliorer (wait&see, comme d'hab).

Donc là, pour répondre à ta question, c'est un peu dans le même état que quand t'as lâché et qu'il n'y avait pas du tout de matchmaking. :/

/edit : go forum TdF pour se trouver un jour pour tournoi. ^^

----------


## Bartinoob

Up. 

Marre de me faire farmer tout seul, viendez vous faire farmer aussi  :Emo: 

On fait quelques matches de temps en temps avec 2-3 guildeux mais si ce sujet rappelle à certains qu'un autre mode de jeu que les fractales existe, ça sera toujours ça de pris  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

J'avoue qu'en ce moment je passe plus trop le soir vu que je fais mes quotis le midi :D.

(et puis je suis tombé dans Valkyria Chronicles aussi :3 )



Spoiler Alert! 


Je t'ai ajouté sur steam, comme ça c'plus simple si jamais tu veux me demander de venir ruiner tes parties avec mes professions inutiles  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je fais souvent du pvp en ce moment, mais je suis un peu nul, je dois bien l'avouer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Idem, je fais ma journa sur des maps à farm et c'est un poil chiant et inintéressant.

Vous jouez à quelle heure ?

----------


## Bartinoob

En général je joue entre 19h-22h. Plus tard que ça, j'ai du mal à pioncer après x)

----------


## lPyl

Y a des gens qui seraient tenté par un peu de sPvP (3 à 10 personnes je pense) ce week-end pour faire les missions de sPvP (avant qu'elles soient remplacées par des missions PvE dans 3 jours)

----------


## Leybi

Yep c'est prévu! C'est pas dur ni long à faire mais ça demande au minimum 5 personnes pour la mission difficile, *et de l'organisation*. Il faut qu'on se donne rdv, je propose samedi 21h vu que le dimanche sera réservé pour le hall de guilde.

----------


## lPyl

ça marche pour moi!

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est quoi ce remplacement de missions PvP par du pve dont vous parlez ? Ôo

----------


## lPyl

Bah en gros (si j'ai bien compris l'interface), dans les missions, t'as 4 trucs.

Un slot spécial pour chaque type (PvE/WvW/PvP) qu'on n'a pas encore débloqué. Et pleins de slots qui peuvent être des 3 types.
Les gens avec les droits peuvent choisir (en cochant/décochant des cases) si ils veulent des missions de tout type, d'un ou de deux types pour ces slots (prendre "tout les types" donnent un bonus de faveur, une des ressources utilisées pour le hall de guilde).

Les missions sont reroll une fois par semaine (le dimanche soir à minuit apparemment). 

Les slots qui peuvent être des 3 types, étaient automatiquement sur "tout les types" (lors de la première semaine) et avaient donnés du sPvP et du WvW. Il fallait donc les faire avant ce soir minuit. Et ce soir à minuit ils deviendront des nouvelles missions. De type PvE, car c'est ce qui a été choisit.

(je sais pas si c'est clair, je fatigue un peu là :D )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est exactement ça.

----------


## Lee Tchii

En sPvP on gagne de l'XP pour son personnage ?

----------


## lPyl

Non. Par contre y a assez régulièrement des tomes de gain de niveau en récompense des reward tracks.

----------


## lPyl

Je fais plus trop de sPvP de nos jours, mais une idée de pourquoi ils ont enlevé les runes de l'ogre/de la liche/du pirate? Juste à cause des invocs?

----------


## Maderone

Rien à voir, je connais pas la réponse. Mais on fait du spvp tranquillement avec Ulli en arène non classé. Ca nous permet de nous entrainer et de rager contre ces putains de noo... Enfin les autres. Si y'en a qui veulent s'y mettre, faut pas hésiter à demander en guilde ! Ou si vous voulez vous joindre à nous.

----------


## Bartinoob

Faudrait que je réapprenne à jouer ingé et que je vienne pour finir mon titre spécial asura ...

----------


## Maderone

Je t'attends Barti ! <3

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ils vont créer des ligues pro  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

Tiens d'ailleurs, on se disait l'autre jour avec leybi, y a des gens intéressés pour faire régulièrement la mission sPvP à un autre moment que le dimanche soir?

Pacque je pense pas que tout les gens intéressés peuvent/veulent rester après 22h le dimanche soir pour faire ça.

----------


## Maderone

*lève son arc poney*
Moi je suis intéressé. J'ai vu que y'avait un système en guilde pour faire des groupes spvp mais que personne n'en faisait. Si ça retente les gens d'essayer de créer une équipe, ça peut se faire. Ou comme dit Ipyl, simplement jouer ensemble à d'autres moments de la semaine.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya moyen de s'arranger pour les objectifs JcJ de halloween ?
20 fois le même adversaire, ça compte ?

----------


## lPyl

Pour les objectifs d'halloween, si tu veux vraiment les faire rapidement, le plus simple c'est d'aller dans une map a farm sPvP qui accepte les stomps.
Et oui 20 fois la même personne ça compte (donc tu peux aussi aller à 2 sur une map déserte et faire ça tranquillement, ça doit passer).

----------


## Lanilor

Je rejoins le rang des intéressés par des soirées spvp/mission de guilde spvp mais ça dépendra du soir sur lequel ça tombe.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'imagine qu'il faut faire les 3 quoti PvP pour espérer avoir un tome ?  ::cry::

----------


## Beanna

Les tomes d'xp tu les as dans les coffres de quoti et dans les reward tracks. Ça pleut assez vite si tu fais 1-2 matchs par jour.  :;):

----------

